# Prom Theme



## BDBoop (May 20, 2014)

Do you remember? Or (like me) did you not attend.

Or did you attend, but you can't remember?

Strangely enough, I remember my sister's prom theme. It was Color My World. She also went to her boyfriend's prom in the next town over, and theirs was Pieces of April.


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

I can not remember...I would need a time machine!

View attachment 6827
??


----------



## BDBoop (May 20, 2014)

Oh, that's awesome! Thanks for the share.


----------



## BDBoop (May 22, 2014)

Anybody else?


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 23, 2014)

Boo Hoo... I didn't get to go. 
I had a gown (I actually made it myself.)
A beautiful dark green silk, sleeveless number.
But my steady boyfriend at the time and I had broken up.
And I had no last minute replacement.


----------



## BDBoop (May 23, 2014)

Awww!! How long had you two been steady?


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Awww!! How long had you two been steady?



3 years. (from age 15 to 18) He was my first love.


----------



## BDBoop (May 23, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> 3 years. (from age 15 to 18) He was my first love.



Did you ever get back together again?


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Did you ever get back together again?



No. We both moved on. I married a Marine just back from Vietnam. He married a school teacher.
I had 3 children, he had none.
I divorced then married a retired Air Force officer. (guess I like those military men)


----------



## BDBoop (May 23, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> No. We both moved on. I married a Marine just back from Vietnam. He married a school teacher.
> I had 3 children, he had none.
> I divorced then married a retired Air Force officer. (guess I like those military men)



Please thank your guy for serving.  I don't think a military guy would appreciate me, I'm a little too loose on the 'cleanliness is next to godliness front.'


----------



## Meanderer (May 23, 2014)

Cleanliness next to Godliness:


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 23, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Do you remember? Or (like me) did you not attend.
> 
> Or did you attend, but you can't remember?
> 
> Strangely enough, I remember my sister's prom theme. It was Color My World. She also went to her boyfriend's prom in the next town over, and theirs was Pieces of April.



Mine was Color My World.  Unfortunately, my prom date was not very interesting.


----------



## Meanderer (May 23, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (May 23, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> Mine was Color My World.  Unfortunately, my prom date was not very interesting.



Was it sort of an "acquaintance" date?


----------



## Mirabilis (May 24, 2014)

I didn't go.  A mystery person bought me the graduation ticket.  We were to be entertained by KC and the Sunshine Band in Disney World.  I gave the ticket to my sister in exchange for an awesome dress she had.  I only wish I knew who paid for the $100 ticket.  No one ever fessed up.  The dress got me a few dates in college!


----------



## BDBoop (May 24, 2014)

Wow! That's a story for the record books.


----------

